# Does this look like a ph problem?



## joegrow22 (Oct 12, 2006)

I know my pH is low, and that it couldn't be a nutrient problem besides maybe a lockout.  My temp in my room is kinda high, about 85, and gets up to 95 when the door is closed.  The lights are about 24 inches away, its under a 400 watt mh.  In fox farm soil.  Humidity is low, around 15 to 20 %.  What do you guys think?  The leaf looks white but thats just the camera, it is actually yellow with browning on the edges.  Should i cut off these leaves?


----------



## Mutt (Oct 12, 2006)

I'd def. get the PH worked out...but 95 is high...you need to bring that temp down. Perfection is mid 70's over 100 without CO2 is death.


----------



## joegrow22 (Oct 12, 2006)

thanks for the advice mutt .  I just added some hydrated lime, which will probably kick up the pH for me.  I just don't know exactly how i am going to get the temp down, it is in a small closet, that when the door is closed, does not have any ventilation whatsoever.  And i can't drill any holes in my wall or anything.  I guess i could always keep the door open...  But, these leaves have been yellowing for a while, and i can't figure out exactly why, so hopefully they will get healthy in a day or two due to the adding of the lime *praying*


----------



## smokinrav (Oct 12, 2006)

Lime affects Ph slowly as a surface application, you may want to look into some Ph Up available at your local pet store. Use 1/2 tsp per gallon at first and increase by 1/4 tsp till you get the proper reading


----------



## joegrow22 (Oct 13, 2006)

Does this look like a pH problem?  I don't want to mess with my soil until i know for sure that thats whats doing it.  I am doing everything else right, except i might of overwatered twice when it was young, but i don't know if that would keep making these leaves yellow.  The new ones are slowly starting to go yellow, so its probably a nute lockout..?  What do you guys think from what it looks like? Btw, if it helps, it is intervenial, only affecting the leaf part...Grr, i don't know if shes gonna make it through, i just don't know whats wrong with her!?


----------



## Milk Man (Oct 13, 2006)

I'd say you obviously have a ph prob. you said so yourself your ph is low.You also have a temp. prob..  In my opinion I would not worry as much as to what is causing the leaves to turn and focus on fixing the problems, compact flouros instead of mh for temp. drop. If you know yur ph is low fix it before you water don't try fixing the soil afterwards. 


                                                                      Hope sumthin in deir helps,

 DA MILKMAN


----------



## joegrow22 (Oct 13, 2006)

thanks for the advice, milkman .  Yea, i added some hydrated lime to correct the pH, so im hopin they will get better.  Also, i somewhat corrected my heat problem, it only gets up to about 85 now, that should be good, right?


----------



## Milk Man (Oct 13, 2006)

Yessir, I think you should be o.k.  a tad lower would'nt hurt any higher and it probably will burn em up. I like 75-80 but you should be ahight where you are at. Remember putting the lime just on top the soil will take a while to see the effects maybe try mixing it in good w/o disturbing the plant. If you think you will be having the problem again next grow try mixing it in before planting. As far as ph goes do you have a pet store nearby if ya do go get a ph test kit or strips or tha drops er sumpthin at least then you can tell what ph water yur using.


                                                  Try Try again my brutha,  DA MILKMAN


----------



## joegrow22 (Oct 14, 2006)

Yea, i have a digital ph tester.  My water is around 6.9 to 7.1.  I actually diluted the hyrdrated lime with my water and just watered it with that.  The soil is now around a pH of 6.3 to 6.5, but my plant isn't getting any better My heat is under control now, doesn't get above 82.  I don't know what it could be, but the new leaves are real light green and are yellowing at the tips.  I'm not doing anything wrong, so im perplexed .


----------



## Mutt (Oct 14, 2006)

If it quite browning. might be getting ready for 1/4 strength ferts now. I'd go easy at first. You PH is spot on. Temp is good. Start 1/4 strength ferts. The burnt leaves will not get any better. Concentrate on new growth.


----------



## Milk Man (Oct 16, 2006)

What He Said ^ ^ ^ ^ ^ ^


----------



## joegrow22 (Oct 17, 2006)

so i got an update on my plant.  It seems that the old type of yellowing stopped after i adjusted my ph, but a new type of yellowing has started   It could be from the hydrated lime i used, but it adjusted the soil ph, could this burn the plant?  It isn't has profusely yellow, with dark brown spots on the very tips.  looks strange, i put a pic up soon.


----------



## Mutt (Oct 17, 2006)

Have you started ferts @ 1/4 strength yet? If PH is on then the there may be an "N" deficiency. If its about 3-nodes or taller more than likely its ready for ferts @ 1/4 strength. Then work up as it grow bigger to full strength. But post the pic up to make sure.


----------



## omnigr33n (Oct 18, 2006)

Does it look like this?


"Younger plants require a lower ppm than mature plants and the ppm will vary as your plants use more of the nutrient solution and as water evaporates so it is important to check it often. Nutrient burn is common to beginners and is usually noticable by yellow spots on leaves, curled under leaf tips and but not always leaves that have turned entirely yellow. (Note: your leaves on the lower branches may turn yellow during flowering and this is quite normal as the plant is mining chlorophil from the lower leaves to aid in bud production.) however yellow leaves can also be a sign of nutrient difficency.Your plants will talk to you if you watch for the right signs....."

I just read this somewhere.  Could be the culprit...for me anyway.  Flushing out plants now.


----------



## joegrow22 (Oct 21, 2006)

Kinda, but its worse, and i don't know what it is.  Ive added  1/4 strength ferts, and it didnt seem to help.  its just this one plant too, its cursed.  All my conditions are good: ph is adjusted to 6.4, temp is good(around 75 to 80), humidity is kinda low(around 15 to 25%), water when needed(every 3 to 5 days depending on finger test),got 400 watt mh about 2 feet away from plant, good circulation so i don't know whats wrong  heres the plant, check out how bad the leaves are browning and curling, but not dying.  Its wierd.


----------



## Mutt (Oct 22, 2006)

Did you check you water for hardness? Excessive Calcium could be the culprit. I would switch to store bought water until you can get your water tested.


----------



## omnigr33n (Oct 22, 2006)

My plants havent really gotten worse since Ive moved them further from the lights and flushed them out.  From what Ive read it could be a whole host of reasons that its like that.  From air borne pollutants to even calcium like mutt said... too many.  


You plant seems to be dying as opposed to mine which are suffering a little but here and there.  Are the leaves receding, curling yellow and dying more and more everyday?  because thats what it looks like..


----------



## joegrow22 (Oct 22, 2006)

Well the thing is, i use the same water and have it in the same room as my other plants, and my other plants are doing great.  Plus, i leave out my water to allow minerals to evaporate. Yea, everyday it seems like the leaves gets worse, but after a certain point they just stop yellowing.  The growth is just fine, new leaves come in looking good, but as they get bigger, they start yellowing just like the old ones.  Its really wierd... Yes, the plant leaves get to a certain size, then they start to yellow and recede, and slowly die.


----------



## KADE (Oct 24, 2006)

I'm not 100%, but i believe that calcium is a heavier substance... and doesn't evaporate from water...


----------



## joegrow22 (Oct 24, 2006)

You think that calcium could be the cause of my plant dying, but not affecting the other plants?  That seems a bit strange, unless its genetic makeup is prone to calcium.  But, can it really kill your leaves like mine are dying? What could this be!~?!?!? its driving me crazy, and its not getting any better.  The leaves start out strong, slowly go light green, then start yellowing at the tips.  Then they recede and go entirely yellow.  What could this possibly be.. anyone have a sick diagnosis book?  Cuz im totally stumped and i think everyone else is too...


----------



## omnigr33n (Oct 24, 2006)

I dont know man.  I get new growth just fine but some of the plants leaf tips just brown out and then nothing.  The rest of the leaf is green but the very tip browns out.  Im trying to pin it down but its harder then it looks.  Im very much thinking its some nutirnet deficiency.  Too bad there is no real easy way to pin it down.


----------



## joegrow22 (Oct 25, 2006)

i know what you mean man, its very hard to pin it down...Especially when all your conditions are good so you don't know what needs fixing .


----------



## Mr. Fresh (Oct 27, 2006)

I don't know if this guide will help you at all but it looks pretty informative...

http://www.gardenscure.com/420/nursery/89016-nutrient-deficiency-toxicity-salt-buildup-hormone.html


----------



## joegrow22 (Oct 31, 2006)

thanks mr. fresh, very helpful.  I really think that i have a nute lockout or faulty roots on this plant, because i started folair feeding and the plant is starting to look much healthier.  I checked the ph yesterday, and it is right on around 6.3, 6.4.  There must be something wrong with the roots or something because the ph is perfect and all the condiitons are right. what an odd plant...


----------

